# Happy Thanksgiving



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all from our beautiful Bahamian beach.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

So... nobody home but me? Is this site on it's last legs? Sort of sad that we don't even get enough participation to offer holiday good wishes. I guess I'll quit talking to myself now. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe their hands are to full of turkey or everyone is jelous of that beautiful looking beach you have there? I hope everyone had a great turkey day!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I SEE FISHING IN YOUR FUTURE, THAT PICTURE LOOKS SO TRANQUIL. Happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

We're still breathing, I was spending time with my honey and not on the computer over the week. I only get to see her a few weeks out of the year so I was pretty preoccupied. I hope you guys had a great holiday!


----------

